# Which ampegs are still US made?



## ozzman619 (Aug 22, 2012)

Im looking to buy an Ampeg Head and i would really prefer a Ampeg SVT-CL but then running a wireless unit with it is a hassle because i then need carry a small rack around with it or put it in my guitarists and run a cable (which i might have to do), but anyways i was thinking of just getting one of ampegs many rackmounted heads, ive tried the SVT-4pro SVT-3 and i did like them both but what bothers me is i heard they are made of Korea or one of them inferior countries, really i dont think i can go wrong with an Ampeg i just want it US made so its not garbage. So my question to you guys is are any of these ampegs still made in the US? and what about the SVT-810E is that at least still US made?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 22, 2012)

Only products still made in the US are the Heritage line. Everything else is from overseas. Though, there's nothing wrong with the import stuff. Heck, out of the three SVT-4Pro heads I owned, it was the USA made one that crapped out and needed repairs. 

If you want to go wireless with a CL, just get a pedal-style receiver unit like the Line 6 G30 or G50. Either put it on your pedalboard, or just sit it on top of the CL.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Aug 23, 2012)

Like Max said,there is nothing wrong with the overseas stuff.When I first saw the Portaflex heads I was like  but when I heard them I was like


----------



## ozzman619 (Aug 23, 2012)

oh i know they will still be good quality, because if they were really bad ampeg would obviously not put their name on it. Im just one of those people who wants to support European and US made products, it just physically bothers me to own stuff made in mexico, and asia and whatnot, thats actually the only reason why im selling my EVH 5150 III.

But since its all made there i kinda got no choice this time. So out of all of the rackmounted SVT series what would you guys recommend that would sound as good or maybe better then the SVT-CL.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2012)

ozzman619 said:


> But since its all made there i kinda got no choice this time. So out of all of the rackmounted SVT series what would you guys recommend that would sound as good or maybe better then the SVT-CL.



Well, they still made a USA CL, the amp you originally wanted.  

The amp closest to the CL in tone would probably be the 8Pro, as they have extremely similar preamps. Personally, I have a soft spot for the SVT-4Pro and SVT-2Pro.


----------



## ozzman619 (Aug 23, 2012)

oh yeah, I guess i might as well aim for it and just grab a small 4u rack to through a power conditioner, wireless, tuner and maybe a sans amp rbi for shits and gigs and i should be set.

Or maybe if i can get over it ill just grab a SVT-4pro cause i really did like it too (and not to mention my favourite bass player, Jeff Paulick, rocks the shit out of one).


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Aug 26, 2012)

Korean electronics are probably better made than US ones


----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 26, 2012)

Gotta give props to Ozzman619 for wanting to support U.S.A. made products. Mesa, Carvin, and SWR make some very nice bass amps in the states, they don't really sound like Ampegs, but are wonderful in their own ways.


----------



## ozzman619 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for understanding. And i have looked into those USA based companys like mesa and whatnot but they lack that undisribable characteristic that the ampegs have that really make them so different and unique, and honestly ill spend that $600 more to get the USA built heritage series SVT-CL over the Korea made one any day of the week.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Aug 29, 2012)

Maybe keep your eyes out for an SVT-2. They are killer and rackmountable. You could also go with one of their preamps (I got my SVT-IIP for $75 and retubed it for another $30).


----------

